# Scorpion Titanium Turbo-Back Exhaust Installed (TT-RS)



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

First of all, I would like to thank Mike @ Forge Motorsport for all the help to get my hands on this gangsta exhaust! And Four Season Tuning for the installation!

This system is a cat'ed and resonated Scorpion Titanium Turbo-Back.
The exhaust is super light and the build quality is just WOWW!!! 
Installation was a bjtch since we had to take the driveshaft out in order to get to the downpipe.
Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to do comparison weight between the Scorpion Ti and stock exhaust, oh wellz...

Anyways, enough talking... Here are some pictures. Enjoy!

The Car










RACEKOR status? :laugh::laugh:


Big @$$ stock exhaust









Finished!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

dogdrive - congratulations!

Please post some video capturing the acoustics!!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

welcome to the club, it looks great!. The scorpion is about 20kgs lighter than stock.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

Daaaamn STRONG


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

in for sound clips...or you can just bring it to meet up with me when I am out there.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Did this system require any ECU tuning?? It looks SICK!!! 

Keen to hear some sound clips!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind word guys. I will take some video when I have some time. 



joshsmith said:


> Did this system require any ECU tuning?? It looks SICK!!!
> 
> Keen to hear some sound clips!


 ECU tuning is required for any exhaust system with high-flow cat. 
I don't have ECU tuning on mine just yet (still shopping around to see the best to my needs) BUT I do have a 02 sensor spacer installed in order to avoid CEL.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Thanks for the kind word guys. I will take some video when I have some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting... Do you think that by doing that, you may be causing any possible future missfires or anything that can either be negative in the long run or see any immediate effects (i.e. loss in power, engine not running smoothly etc)?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Interesting... Do you think that by doing that, you may be causing any possible future missfires or anything that can either be negative in the long run or see any immediate effects (i.e. loss in power, engine not running smoothly etc)?


 Don't think it would cause any problem. 
I have had the same 02 sensor spacer on my 1.8T GTI daily for over 3 years now and the car is driven 100+ miles daily, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Don't think it would cause any problem.
> I have had the same 02 sensor spacer on my 1.8T GTI daily for over 3 years now and the car is driven 100+ miles daily, no problem whatsoever.


 hmmmm... I just don't want to screw around with my ECU so early in my warranty


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> hmmmm... I just don't want to screw around with my ECU so early in my warranty


 That's exactly the same issue that I'm dealing with as well. 
I want to chip the car, but at the same time I kind of don't want to. 
This is probably why I'm lagging in deciding which software to go for


----------



## pesugob6 (Aug 9, 2007)

HOT DANG!!! :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> That's exactly the same issue that I'm dealing with as well.
> I want to chip the car, but at the same time I kind of don't want to.
> This is probably why I'm lagging in deciding which software to go for


 Good to see I'm not the only one.. 

How is it with the turbo-back?? We need to hear it man!! Also, how much $$$? 

Keep us all posted


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Good to see I'm not the only one..
> 
> How is it with the turbo-back?? We need to hear it man!! Also, how much $$$?
> 
> Keep us all posted


 Hahaa ya. 
Honestly I'm waiting to see when APR is gonna come out with 100 octane file for our car. 
When I chip my car, I'm also going to add water-meth injection as well. 

$$$ wise is actually comparable to miltek race TBE, just a tad more on the Scorpion. 
But weight saving wise, I think I shaved a lot more with the Scorpion Ti. 
And I will get around to taking video when I have time. Work has been keeping me really busy as of late.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> hmmmm... I just don't want to screw around with my ECU so early in my warranty


 Oh but a tune is sure to put a perma smile on you face. It did for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm assuming that there are different version of Scorpion exhausts? I thought I remembered one with a valve that closed and opened like the 08 R32's?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm assuming that there are different version of Scorpion exhausts? I thought I remembered one with a valve that closed and opened like the 08 R32's?


 Removed on request. 
It is not for the whole world to see.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

R5T said:


> "JonnyC's" exhaust.


 WOW, 

so I take it that was a custom job in order to use the stock OEM flapper? 

do you have a thread linky that goes into more detail for Jonny C's exhaust?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

YYC Dubber said:


> WOW,
> 
> so I take it that was a custom job in order to use the stock OEM flapper?
> 
> do you have a thread linky that goes into more detail for Johnn C's exhaust?


 
Complete build threat: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255971


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> Complete build threat: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255971


 This man is my RS god!!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, I'm just not feeling that for a road going car. I'd never be able to live that on a road trip or as a DD. I'll stick with Switchie and enjoy both worlds.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Sorry, I'm just not feeling that for a road going car. I'd never be able to live that on a road trip or as a DD. I'll stick with Switchie and enjoy both worlds.


Yupz, everyone has their opinions. You can stick with your switchie and others can go loud on other options.
My TT-RS is a garage queen so I can careless if it's loud inside the cabin


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Yupz, everyone has their opinions. You can stick with your switchie and others can go loud on other options.
> My TT-RS is a garage queen so I can careless if it's loud inside the cabin


Yeah my poor baby doesn't move 6/7 days a week.. So heartbreaking.. The rest of the week I'm trying the work car - Subaru Forester... I do have a lot of fun with the Forester... shame it's not an XT and I can't modify it! LOL


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Yupz, everyone has their opinions. You can stick with your switchie and others can go loud on other options.
> My TT-RS is a garage queen so I can careless if it's loud inside the cabin


Yours looks great. I was commenting on Jonny C's.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Would not invest in a titanium exhaust, any pipe work will just do.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Would not invest in a titanium exhaust, any pipe work will just do.


Including stock.


----------

